
Deep learning nanodegree foundation - zuzoovn
https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning-nanodegree-foundation--nd101
======
dhruvp
Hi all,

My name is Dhruv and I work on the AI programs here at Udacity. If you have
any questions, feel free to ask them here or email me at dhruv@udacity.com.
I'll do my best to answer everything! You can see our curriculum in depth
here: [https://medium.com/udacity/deep-learning-nanodegree-
foundati...](https://medium.com/udacity/deep-learning-nanodegree-foundation-
program-syllabus-in-depth-2eb19d014533)

~~~
halite
Would you say that this program is subset of material covered in car nano-
degree program?

~~~
dhruvp
Hi @halite,

I'd say that covers a larger breadth of Deep Learning than the Self-Driving
Car Nanodegree program. For instance, this program will cover Recurrent Neural
Networks, Reinforcement Learning, Autoencoding, and other Deep Learning
applications not covered in the Self-Driving Car Nanodegree. In the Self-
Driving Car Nanodegree, we primarily focus on Deep Learning applications in
Computer Vision. Here we'll cover applications in speech, computer vision,
game-playing and other areas.

~~~
halite
Thanks this is useful info. I'm currently selected in that program and was
wondering how's this different from that. I'm probably going to do the self-
driving program this year.

------
goldenbeet
Siraj's videos are great! I'm excited to see him teaming up with my favorite
Education company and creating a new ND!

------
h_coder
This program looks promising. I have a few questions:

1)It is mentioned that it takes about 3-4 hours per week. Does this mean that
the course covers not many concepts. Also are the projects like- this code is
given. Add a few lines to make it run?

2)Can I submit files directly using my own laptop, or is using AWS compulsory?

3)Are these projects too - Make a network that generates songs and poems?

4)Can I get my resume reviewed by the experts like in the other nanodegrees?

It would be great if you could answer these questions. I am definitely
thinking of joining this amazing course.

------
pchal
Can you provide details on what type of computing environment will be used in
the course? Will it be based on something like Jupyter notebooks, GPUs on AWS,
for example?

And will be there be some type of discussion forum, like the one in the other
popular deep learning course fast.ai?

~~~
dhruvp
Hey @pchal,

We'll mainly use Python with Jupyter notebooks and will gear the program
towards GPUs on AWS. We'll focus on using Tensorflow as our main tool. There
will be a discourse forum as well as a slack channel for students to interact
and help eachother.

------
JabavuAdams
Insta-buy! Currently doing Hinton's Neural Networks course on Coursera.
Audited it when it was first offered, but am doing the assignments, for real,
this time.

------
king_kerr
What's good @dhruvp, I see that we have 6 months in total to complete the
course. Does that start from the time of sign up or when we actually start the
course? I ask because I'd like to take advantage of the great price but I know
my workload won't permit me starting for at least a month.

~~~
dhruvp
What's happening @king_kerr (Go Dubs). It starts from the first day of class
which is Jan 20th.

~~~
king_kerr
Thanks!

------
rws1st
How much of the course is ready to go? If a person could dedicate 20+ hours a
week is the material all available or would you have to wait for the material
to roll out? (i.e. is this binge-ready?)

------
truncheon
The "nanodegree."

If anybody ever tried to use that as a credential, they'd waste more words
trying to explain what it is, and what it's worth, than if they just told you
what they actually knew verbatim.

I have a nanodegree in microwaving hot pockets. Ask me to defend its intrinsic
value.

